# Heroes of Annihilated Empires problem



## Kailight (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi,

I've downloaded the demo from steam and it keeps coming up with an AGP aperture error message. Its says:

Warning! Video memory is low! (-1667 M) It is possible that video memory is not configured properly. Please restart computer and set AGP Aperture size = 256 MB or more in BIOS configuration utility by pressing "DEL" while computer restarts.

I have an Nvidia BFG 8800 GTX overclocked edition.

The game loads up but all the menu's etc are distorted. Can someone please let me know how I change the aperture or if there is a way to get around this problem.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
Andy


----------

